# Series 2 hard drive upgrade



## Rcspeed (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello,

I want to attempt the full copy with my Tivo. Just got mine about a month ago with a 40g hard drive. I want to install a 160. When I looked at the command line to do the full copy, there is one character I am not quite sure of. Here is the command line I have found from Hindsdale.

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda

Between "hdc" and "mfsrestore" there is a straight line. How do I type this or does that just mean to "space" there??? Hit "enter"???? I feel a bit stupid about this question. Is there somthing I'm missing on my keyboard?
Also, will this automatically change the recording hours and expand to the new larger size. I looked through the archives some but didn't find any questions about this command line.

So, in a nutshell, I have a TCD540040, virgin, and want to put in a WD160 gig.
I have a boot cd made and can make it to the command line.
Just not sure if this command will do the "whole deal" for me in one shot.
I want to record and transfer everything over so I don't loose any shows.
I only have about 10 to 12 hours recorded.

thanks,

rcspeed


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Rcspeed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to attempt the full copy with my Tivo. Just got mine about a month ago with a 40g hard drive. I want to install a 160. When I looked at the command line to do the full copy, there is one character I am not quite sure of. Here is the command line I have found from Hindsdale.
> 
> ...


The | is located above the \ key on most keyboards. It is a pipe command, and what it means within the context of what you are typing is that you are piping the output of the command preceding it (the mfsbackup command) as input to the command following it (the mfsrestore command).

The X in the second part of the command is what is telling the software to automatically expand to use the full space of the drive.

Do make sure you are using the correct boot CD (ie, one that supports the full size of the 160GB drive you are using) and not an older one which does not.

Also, before typing that command, you may want to just type "mfstools" and look at the help information to become more familiar with the different parameters and what they do.


----------



## Rcspeed (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have the boot cd that your link points to w/ lba48 support.
I'll take a look at the mfstools information.
thanks again


----------



## Rcspeed (Jul 29, 2008)

I've found 2 versions of the command line to use to copy my drives. 
I'm not exactly sure which one to use. I did boot up the cd and look at the descriptions of the command letters. Some of which I understand but a few I'm not sure if I need them or not. The command lines are:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda

and

# mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda

As far as the backup part of the equation, both lines have "a" and "o" which I'm pretty sure I need. "q" means there will be no display of progress which I don't want because I want to see progress. "T" .... I'm not sure about.

In the restore part of the equation, both have "xpi" which I'm pretty sure I want. "z" I'm not sure about. In addition, I don't know if I need to keep the swap file number -s 127..
and I haven't found info on the -r4 command unless it has something to do with the "add" option which still, doesn't really help me. 

My first post explains what I'm trying to do. I just don't want to jack things up. 
Could I get some help on the command line?

Thanks

Rcspeed


----------



## Rcspeed (Jul 29, 2008)

I went ahead and decided to use this command line to copy:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda

I did a backup first using the Hinsdale how-to.
All worked flawlessly and my Tivo is back up and running with 174 hours now.
Took about 3.5 hours to copy. 

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Rcspeed said:


> I went ahead and decided to use this command line to copy:
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -r 4 -s 127 -xzpi - /dev/hda
> 
> ...


That is the one I would have recommended you use.

In your case, the _-r 4_ probably makes no difference, but if you were using a larger drive, say a 750GB it would have. The _-z_ just zeros out the partition table, not necessary, but usually doesn't cause any problems as far as I know.

Glad you got it all working!

Lou


----------



## rbattaglia (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello,

I have the DSR6000 and need to put in two new drives - my old drives are making a very loud noise that actually woke me up! I have followed the instructions to backup and restore the data. Here are the steps that I have taken:

Made new drive the master on IDE 0
Made the old drive the master on IDE 1
Made my CD drive the slave on IDE 1

The system will boot from the CD and start Lynix with no problem. Here is the command that I am using to backup and restore:

mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda 

I keep getting the following message:

Backup failed to startup. Make sure you specified the right devices, and that the drives are not locked.

Not sure where to go from here. I am not that up on Lynix. How do I identify my drives in Lynix? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rob


----------



## air1jwp (Mar 8, 2005)

On most PC keyboards the | character is the shift character of the \ key (just above the enter key).


----------

